# Challenging Times



## Dan the man (Jul 4, 2013)

The one good think about going through rough patches is you usually understand who has your back and whose fake. Real supporters don't jump ship.


----------



## Fight (Sep 12, 2015)

Dan the man said:


> The one good think about going through rough patches is you usually understand who has your back and whose fake. Real supporters don't jump ship.


Amen :rub Good friends are hard to find. At the same time a lot of people are living stressful lives. I recently had to disappoint one friend telling her I simply didn't have enough energy to support her hard times since basically nothing changed and it had been 1 year, and every time we talked it was so negative and she always complained. It gets to a point where it can be too hard for the supporters too and very draining.


----------



## Riff Raff (Nov 25, 2016)

You are right. When you are going through HARD times > you really find out who your real friends are. 
Its easy to be a friend to somebody when they are doing well. but when a person is down and out and needs help > then the true colors of the people in their lives come out.


----------



## Axy (Nov 25, 2016)

Very true.
Some friends are only there when it's easy and convenient. 
The real friends stay *especially* when you need them the most.

It's hard to find real friends these days.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

We live in destructible times .


----------



## Riff Raff (Nov 25, 2016)

Axy said:


> Very true.
> Some friends are only there when it's easy and convenient.
> The real friends stay *especially* when you need them the most.
> 
> It's hard to find real friends these days.


I AGREE with you!! In life its easy to find acquaintances > people who know you by name and will chit chat with you.
But its much harder to find a REAL friend that will be with you through the STORMS of life.


----------

